# Tusc. River 25" Saugeye



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

Caught a nice 25" saugeye in the Tusc. River in Dover this morning. I was fishing for smallmouth with a green pumpkin tube. No smallies, but I'll catch this guy anytime. I've caught lots of saugeye in the Tusc. but this is twice as big as any I've caught. I've seen bigger ones in the local reservoirs but has anybody caught nice ones(20"+) out of the Tusc.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i have a fishing buddy that landed a 28 inch saugeye in dover about 5 years ago. tusc river


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We use to fish a spot where we would regularly limit on eyes from the 18-25" range and yes on the tusc


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a real nice saugeye. Nice job! I've caught my share of 20 plus " out of the Conotton, but not the Tusc. Same flow, just have to find the right spots I guess. Also like your Symetre reel. I still have 2 of that model and love them.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Nice eye! Green pumpkin tube is the death of many fish lol


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool, if this is fairly common I'm going to start targeting big saugeye more often.


All Eyes said:


> That's a real nice saugeye. Nice job! I've caught my share of 20 plus " out of the Conotton, but not the Tusc. Same flow, just have to find the right spots I guess. Also like your Symetre reel. I still have 2 of that model and love them.


I have 3 Symetre reels and love them too. Two of them are on the old Berkeley Lighting rods Gary Roach models. I used a 7 foot medium action on that saugeye yesterday. They're made for walleye and I've had them for about 20 years now. Love those rods.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

rlb74 said:


> Cool, if this is fairly common I'm going to start targeting big saugeye more often.
> 
> I have 3 Symetre reels and love them too. Two of them are on the old Berkeley Lighting rods Gary Roach models. I used a 7 foot medium action on that saugeye yesterday. They're made for walleye and I've had them for about 20 years now. Love those rods.


Nice! Those Gary Roach Lightning Rods were also one of my favorites back in the day. They were surprisingly sensitive. I wish they still made them. One of my Symetre's is paired with an older Berkley Series One rod that I like a lot also.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice looking saugeye! Great job!!!


----------

